# Red Caps at Penn Station



## manchacrr (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a few questions regarding red cap service at NYP for an upcoming trip. I will be arriving at Penn Station on the Cardinal on January 4 and departing on the Maple Leaf on January 6.

1. Where are the red caps located in Penn Station?

2. Can you use the service if you are not in the ClubAcela lounge?

3. How early are you able to board with/without red caps?

4. What entrance to Penn Station are the taxis located at?

5. I am staying at the Milford Plaza Hotel while in NYC. How much time should I allow to get from my hotel to Penn Station on the 6th?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 15, 2011)

manchacrr said:


> 1. Where are the red caps located in Penn Station?


They can usually be found wandering all over the station. There is also a place up on 8th Avenue where they stand and I believe that the RedCap captain sits over by the Acela waiting area, not to be confused with the Club Acela. The Acela waiting area is over around the east gates for tracks 15 and higher.



manchacrr said:


> 2. Can you use the service if you are not in the ClubAcela lounge?


Anyone can use them without regard to CA access.



manchacrr said:


> 3. How early are you able to board with/without red caps?


For the Leaf, I think that they start general boarding around 15 minutes before departure, certainly by 10 minutes prior. With a Redcap, you'll be maybe 5 minutes prior to general boarding.



manchacrr said:


> 4. What entrance to Penn Station are the taxis located at?


You can find taxis on both the 7th Avenue side and the 8th Avenue side of the station. Amtrak is on the 8th Avenue side, but it's a simple walk down the corridor to the NJT & 7th Avenue side of the station.



manchacrr said:


> 5. I am staying at the Milford Plaza Hotel while in NYC. How much time should I allow to get from my hotel to Penn Station on the 6th?


I'd guess that's probably a 10 minute ride by cab at that hour of the morning to catch the Leaf. Not sure just how easy it might be to get a cab at that hour, so allow a bit of time for that. And remember that if you are taking the Leaf to Canada, then you must check in at a special booth setup near the Amtrak Police cubicle down by gate #7.

So if you're going to Canada, I'd suggest leaving the hotel at least 1 hour prior to the scheduled departure. Maybe a bit less if you're remaining within the states. You can also hop the subway from your hotel saving some bucks, the 8th Avenue line stops right at 50th Street & 8th Avenue and it's just two stops down to Penn.


----------



## OBS (Dec 15, 2011)

Alan gave some great answers, I'll just add that I've seen redcaps regularly board people as much as 15-20 minutes before general boarding, all depending on equipment being in the station.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 15, 2011)

How long to take a cab from times square to nyp on a weekday afternoon to catch 49?


----------



## rrdude (Dec 15, 2011)

Last Sunday, when leaving NYP for BWI, I thought my "tried and true" method of boarding the train early, in advance of the huddled masses, would work again. It didn't. It was an epic FAIL.

Arriving at the Club Acela about 35 minutes prior to train time for a NER, I checked in, and requested a Red Cap. There were five of us traveling (2 A 3K) and we had five backpacks. It was a REALLY busy time for departures, with some LD's leaving and a late Acela........The club was PACKED, no place to even sit together.

When I heard the track posted for my train, I assumed the Red Cap would be calling our name promptly. They didn't. It got to ten minutes before train time, and after several requests, a Red Cap finally showed up. We had a ***** of a time getting seated together, in fact the Red Cap put us in the Handicaped seats at the end of one coach, after ducking in three or four other coaches. The conductor or assistant conductor told him there was "plenty of room" at the end of the train, but he insisted on seating us there.

It was fine, we were more or less together, but I guess the lesson is, "if you hear the track posted, and your Red Cap hasn't shown, you may want to go it alone.........."

OK, so "epic fail" is a bit strong, but had the train been fully loaded, it _could _ have been worse.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 15, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> How long to take a cab from times square to nyp on a weekday afternoon to catch 49?


No easy way to answer that one Steve. Unfortunately it's all traffic dependent at that hour. I could take 5 minutes or 30 minutes. I'd look first to see what 7th Avenue is doing, then consider walking if it's a nice day or the subway, if 7th Ave is at a standstill.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 15, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Last Sunday, when leaving NYP for BWI, I thought my "tried and true" method of boarding the train early, in advance of the huddled masses, would work again. It didn't. It was an epic FAIL.
> 
> Arriving at the Club Acela about 35 minutes prior to train time for a NER, I checked in, and requested a Red Cap. There were five of us traveling (2 A 3K) and we had five backpacks. It was a REALLY busy time for departures, with some LD's leaving and a late Acela........The club was PACKED, no place to even sit together.
> 
> ...


Yes, the NY CA often seems to screw up getting Red Caps, especially for Regionals but I've even had them screw up for other trains for me. I'm probably slightly ahead on successes vs. failures. And I don't actually ask for Red Caps all that often either.

However, a big rule for the CA is, if you hear your train being called, you can be assured that something went wrong with the Red Cap. Don't wait for them, get out to the gate ASAP!


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Dec 15, 2011)

AlanB said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Last Sunday, when leaving NYP for BWI, I thought my "tried and true" method of boarding the train early, in advance of the huddled masses, would work again. It didn't. It was an epic FAIL.
> ...


This just happened to me about an hour ago in the NYP Club Acela. I saw the desk attendant write my name down on the RC list, and she said she would call me up at about 1:35 for a 2P departure. Then I heard the train get called and watched much of the room head for the gate. When I asked her about the Red Cap, she told me that she didn't know why I wasn't called. C'mon New York Amtrak, you can do better than this.


----------



## amamba (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah this has happened me to in NYP club acela. Or even better, the last time I gave my name to the desk and noticed that it wasn't being called but a redcap was gathering up some other pax. I thought it was for my train, and I asked the red cap, and he confirmed it. Since I only had a small tote bag and no other luggage, I just traipsed out of the lounge with the other pax to follow the redcap - who I fully intended to tip $5 to after getting to the train.

But we walk out to the escalators and he tells me that I can't go down as I am not with his group and I can go wait at the gate on the other side (he had reversed the escalator on the west side of the platform and there was a line starting to form at the east gate). *** was that about?! I guess he didn't want $5 for escorting me to the train and not even carrying my bag.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 15, 2011)

Alan,

Thanks for the info. I will be with Rosalyn. If we can manage the luggage, the subway is always my first choice. However I won;t know where we are on that issue until the day of departure. We might do a little shopping, etc in NYC.

I think if we leave the Marquis at 2 p.m. we can make the LSL no matter what happens. If you think that is cutting it close, we can move it up.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 15, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> I think if we leave the Marquis at 2 p.m. we can make the LSL no matter what happens. If you think that is cutting it close, we can move it up.


2pm should be more than sufficient.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Dec 15, 2011)

amamba said:


> Yeah this has happened me to in NYP club acela. Or even better, the last time I gave my name to the desk and noticed that it wasn't being called but a redcap was gathering up some other pax. I thought it was for my train, and I asked the red cap, and he confirmed it. Since I only had a small tote bag and no other luggage, I just traipsed out of the lounge with the other pax to follow the redcap - who I fully intended to tip $5 to after getting to the train.
> 
> But we walk out to the escalators and he tells me that I can't go down as I am not with his group and I can go wait at the gate on the other side (he had reversed the escalator on the west side of the platform and there was a line starting to form at the east gate). *** was that about?! I guess he didn't want $5 for escorting me to the train and not even carrying my bag.


Not very customer friendly. I observed a few other unpleasantries conferred upon passengers by NYP Amtrak employees this morning. Despite walking up to her counter with a totally calm and positive attitude, I myself was treated quite rudely by one of the ticket agents who looked beyond exasperated that I had the audacity to seek the assistance of a ticketing agent for a simple ticketing matter. And it isn't even being treated with sheer hostility for absolutely no reason that pisses me off. It's the fact that I am an active supporter of and advocate for Amtrak who spent many hours this year writing to committees, Super Committees, representatives, senators, and the POTUS to articulate arguments in favor of investing in Amtrak rather than dismantling it as some threatened to pursue.
And then this morning I see some of NYP's Amtrak employees treating passengers with an overtly customer-be-damned attitude. Their tone deafness baffles me. Beyond biting the hand that feeds them, they are working directly against any of us who work hard to request that others support Amtrak. What if it was a staffer for John Mica rather than me this morning? He would have loved the abuse because it served to reinforce his conviction that Amtrak is a poorly operated soviet-style railroad. I know this problem persists in other Amtrak regions, but I was especially disappointed with what I saw on display this morning with NYP's Amtrak team.

Edit: typo.


----------



## John Bowman (Jul 15, 2014)

**** NOTE that the previous posts were made in 2011 ****

Do not trust red caps!!!! Double check!!! Put me on wrong train!!!!!


----------



## Silver Star rider (Jul 15, 2014)

When I am waiting in the lounge for the Star, I know from history, they can board me as early as 1/2 hr before official leaving time. With the Star leaving at just after 11 am, at 10:30 I am keeping a watch on the dispatch TV for gate info. While 90% of the time, the lounge agent will announce before its on the TV, the gate number and a agent walking me down, one time, they didn't.

This is just about boarding the Silver trains, others may be different.

Bruce-SSR


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 15, 2014)

Silver Star rider said:


> When I am waiting in the lounge for the Star, I know from history, they can board me as early as 1/2 hr before official leaving time. With the Star leaving at just after 11 am, at 10:30 I am keeping a watch on the dispatch TV for gate info. While 90% of the time, the lounge agent will announce before its on the TV, the gate number and a agent walking me down, one time, they didn't.
> 
> This is just about boarding the Silver trains, others may be different.
> 
> Bruce-SSR


This inconsistency is quite worrisome to me.


----------



## railiner (Jul 16, 2014)

AlanB said:


> 'manchacrr' said:
> 
> 
> > 5. I am staying at the Milford Plaza Hotel while in NYC. How much time should I allow to get from my hotel to Penn Station on the 6th?
> ...


The Milford Plaza is on 44th Street and Eigth Avenue....right at the north end of the 42nd Street subway station...one stop away from Penn Station. It's a bit over a half-mile walk, as an alternative to a cab...


----------

